# Puerto de la Cruz



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We have just spent Christmas in Puerto de la Cruz, on the Island of Tenerife.

What a wonderful holiday resort, good eating, not too expensive drinking, fantastic scenery, great weather shorts and T shirt.

Tenerife has gone up in my estimation, I thoroughly recommend Puerto de la Cruz!!

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Bet you're glad to get home though - Happy New Year to you and yours!

I would love to visit the Canaries and there is a ferry from Cadiz, near where I live, but the fare is nearly 2000 euros! Ridiculous. I might stow away one day ...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Happy new year to you too!

That ferry sounds expensive, not too long ago it was only 500€ for a car and two passengers, the company was Transmediterránea. Cheaper to fly,

Hepa


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Happy New Year Bob.
Can you let me know in which hotel you stayed?
Graham


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

morlandg said:


> Happy New Year Bob.
> Can you let me know in which hotel you stayed?
> Graham



Hello Graham,

Happy new year to you too.

We stayed in the Hotel Catalonia Las Vegas. Apart from the first night, noisy Disco, had to have a room change, from rear to the front. It was very good. I think we might go there for next Christmas,

Bob


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

From what I know then northern side is more spanish speaking, so one tends to get more "no hable engles" replies. The south is more touristy where english is just about the norm.


----------

